# Rebuilt Generac engine.



## Sparks (Mar 5, 2019)

After putting in a new fuel regulator, new starter, etc. on my Generac 7kw (Model 0052400), the engine threw a rod. The generator is just 10 years old. Is it possible to buy a rebuilt engine for it and have it installed? If so, what kind of costs would be involved? Thanks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! It looks like yours is a standby generator, not a portable/roll-around generator:
https://www.generac.com/service-support/product-support-lookup/product-manuals?modelNo=0052400

From some info there, your engine might be a GH-990 HSB? I also saw a reference to GTH-990/GTH-999. As well as GH-410. 

This site is selling a GTH-990 for $1,300: 
Generac Generator Parts-0H4655-ENGINE GTH990 HSB 2010

But you'd need to confirm your exact engine model #, before shopping. 

Did the connecting rod punch a hole in the crankcase? If not, it's possible that it could be repaired, though that wouldn't necessarily be easy/cheap. Merely a possibility, if buying a replacement engine is difficult. Even if it *did* punch a hole, it might still be possible to repair, by also replacing the broken casting.


----------

